

HN: How to get Spam posts deleted - Protophore

I'm guessing that the "Public Liability Insurance Quotation" and the "Public Liability Insurance | Professional Indemnity Insurance" posts by "pmover" are spam.  How can we get that junk deleted?
======
gaius
A 1-week delay between creating accounts and being able to submit articles
would knock this on the head.

~~~
olefoo
An hour would be nearly as effective without being as obnoxious to legitimate
traffic.

~~~
gaius
They can still comment, just not submit articles.

------
qhoxie
Users with a certain level or karma can flag posts and moderators can remove
them.

~~~
cperciva
However, there seems to be a shortage of moderators. I've flagged dozens of
obvious spams and they're usually still around an hour or more later.

~~~
noonespecial
I think it works pretty well. They show up in "new" from time to time, I try
to flag them when I see them and they disappear, never making it near the
front page.

An hour or 2 seems an ok time for deletion right now because very few of those
article are showing up each day. If the volume expands greatly, I'm sure they
can work out a way that X number of flags will auto-delete.

